# Fred's tanks



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

pH= 8.8 and temperature 84 in the smaller tank.

Video:










Pictures:
https://plus.google.com/photos/1116...27261393601?banner=pwa&authkey=CO-Ym_KzzMjhPA


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Great photos, and a great host!


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow, those are absolutely beautiful!!! What plants are in the smaller tank and have you had any issues with nutrient deficiencies at such a high ph?


----------

